# Multi Color Printing Issue - Top Layer Ink Coming Off



## justinandert (Jan 16, 2018)

Hello all,

I'm new here, and fairly new to screen printing. I recently printed a 3 color, breast-pocket logo for someone. We printed the bottom white layer, then the black, then the yellow. We used a flash dryer in between each layer. 

I'm working on a fairly low-fi set-up, so I just put the shirts in a Dryer to cure at the end. Unfortunately, some of my prints came out of the dryer having fallen apart. The top black layer and yellow had pieces of the design come off. I'm not sure what we did wrong to have this happen. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Image of issue:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1FZY03Ka7Pfs3Ad7s_2_260ur6bCVYvuc/view?usp=sharing


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

Assuming you're using plastisol ink. Either you're overflashing your white (basically curing it) or you're not curing properly in your oven. Both ways will cause the ink to not adhere. I think it points to overflashing. Plastisol inks won't adhere to cured ink.


----------



## justinandert (Jan 16, 2018)

Thank you! I should have mentioned that we were using water-based ink. Would over flashing still be an issue?


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

Yes. You want the ink to be a little tacky after flashing.


----------

